# 3 Pack Goats Prospects For Sale



## tnc2boyd (May 28, 2010)

I have 3 Saanen/Ober pack goats wethers for sale (Comet, Cupid, Friday). I was planning to use them for packing, however my wife and I are separating and the goats will not be able to follow.

These goats are* ~1 3/4 years old* and as you can see from the pictures handled a lot from me and my kids. They have never been packing yet.

I estimate at full size these goat will reach 230-260lbs.

They are based out of Sherwood, OR. Our herd have been tested to be negitive for CAE, johnes and is abscess free. We had them since they were kids, and they were bottle fed. They are already to learn to pack or simply eat brush, But ABOSOULTLY not for MEAT!!!.

Asking $150 each or $375 for all three. (Prefer to keep Comet and Cupid together simply because they have always been buddies)

Tom Boyd (503) five three seven -8258


----------



## tnc2boyd (May 28, 2010)

*Opps ... They are Saneen/Lamancha*

Sorry ... My previous old packgoats where saneen/obers ... these guys are saneen/lamancha ... And they are very sweet.


----------

